# HD DTH Connection



## esudip (Dec 11, 2011)

Hello All,

I want to purchase a good HD DTH Connection I sorted out the following connection please suggest me to go for

*Price-wise-*
1) Videocon D2H HD 3D
2) TATA Sky HD
3) DishTv HD

*Technology-wise-*
1) Reliance BIGTV (*1080p*)
2) All other gives 1080i

But in reliance very few HD channels are available. 

* 
1080p gives almost double frame rate that 1080i
(1080p gives 60 frames per sec while 1080i gives 30)


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 11, 2011)

Tata Sky HD is the one to go for any day. It has even won Digits this year Zero one award. So would recommend it. Although I am a non Hd subscriber I am safe to say that it has the most robust service.


----------



## tineshsg (Dec 11, 2011)

@OP which tv you bought


----------



## rajan1311 (Dec 11, 2011)

try hathway HD too.. i had got a demo, was pretty decent..


----------



## esudip (Dec 11, 2011)

tineshsg said:


> @OP which tv you bought



I am about to brought Samsung UA32D5900VR which is 32" LED Smart TV



rajan1311 said:


> try hathway HD too.. i had got a demo, was pretty decent..



Sorry But At my place Hathway and other similar providers have No Service


----------



## masterkd (Dec 12, 2011)

Airtel is cheap..you may try that too!!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 15, 2011)

*no DTH service provides 1080p HD channel in India & no hope for this in coming years too.even in USA there are no over the air regular 1080p channels as of now.*
1080p - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> In the United States, 1080p over-the-air broadcasts still do not exist as of 2011; all major networks use either 720p60 or 1080i60 encoded with MPEG-2


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 15, 2011)

yaa...BIG TV is in 1080i and 1080p. I use airtel hd dth and the pq is absolutely great.


----------



## Gollum (Dec 15, 2011)

airtel forever.


----------



## esudip (Dec 19, 2011)

Ohh...... I purchased Videocon D2H because of High No. of HD channels as compare to others !!!


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 19, 2011)

congrats  so how is the pq especially for sd channels?


----------

